# Leyton - whats it like to live in?



## chegrimandi (Feb 28, 2007)

me & dolly are thinking of trying to buy a place there....been a few times to watch Orient and visit a mate and stuff and it seems good.  saw really nice place there last night - can't afford hackney at all - its fucking expensive and would have been our first choice but there you go  and not keen to move south of the river as it is obviously shite  

We're both pretty much keen on Leyton/Leytonstone - who else lives there & what are the good sides/bad sides. got a TKMaxx which is obviously a big bonus and birkbeck is nice...

ta.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 28, 2007)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> and not keen to move south of the river as it is obviously shite
> 
> 
> ta.



Well said.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 28, 2007)

why not talk to LDR i here he might have a house on the market!!!


----------



## chegrimandi (Feb 28, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> why not talk to LDR i here he might have a house on the market!!!



oh really - hmmm ok then!

will be gutted to move out of hackney but having looked at a couple of places in our budget there it's not an option - the prices are insane.


----------



## maximilian ping (Feb 28, 2007)

leyton sucks, walthamstow much better


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 28, 2007)

maximilian ping said:
			
		

> leyton sucks, walthamstow much better



House prices are set to rise up around there due to 2012...


----------



## maes (Feb 28, 2007)

I live here... It's ok, pretty dull, very quiet, cheap as hell. Easy to get into town in the daytime but the nightbuses are a real bitch. 491 is fun. Yeah, it's not too bad. I'd rather live in hackney though.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 28, 2007)

maximilian ping said:
			
		

> leyton sucks, walthamstow much better



have you tried beautiful clapton?

i drive through leyton/leytonstone, seems ok s'pose, i prefer walthamstow, which is still affordable (all relative i know) and won't be as affected by olympic price fever


----------



## SubZeroCat (Feb 28, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> House prices are set to rise up around there due to 2012...



Property prices in Leyton and Leytonstone (some parts are only 10 mins walk away from Stratford) have already rised, as soon as the bid came through.

I like living in Leytonstone, it has some nice things about it (omg the cafe round the corner, on the high street.....best chips evah )


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 28, 2007)

SubZeroCat said:
			
		

> Property prices in Leyton and Leytonstone (some parts are only 10 mins walk away from Stratford) have already rised, as soon as the bid came through.



Yeah I know. Someone I know closed on a house (East London) the day before the bid win was announced; a few days later it went up by £10,000 in value…


----------



## maximilian ping (Feb 28, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> have you tried beautiful clapton?
> 
> i drive through leyton/leytonstone, seems ok s'pose, i prefer walthamstow, which is still affordable (all relative i know) and won't be as affected by olympic price fever



clapton instills the same grey fear in me that tottenham hale does


----------



## maes (Feb 28, 2007)

SubZeroCat said:
			
		

> I like living in Leytonstone, it has some nice things about it (omg the cafe round the corner, on the high street.....best chips evah )


you're back?!


----------



## chegrimandi (Feb 28, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> have you tried beautiful clapton?



I have marty - not affordable.


----------



## bluestreak (Feb 28, 2007)

oi!  that's my old manor!

yeah, it's alright.  bit dull, but decent transport links, pleasant enough houses, a few good pubs, the 491 if you like a local dance.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 28, 2007)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> oh really - hmmm ok then!
> 
> will be gutted to move out of hackney but having looked at a couple of places in our budget there it's not an option - the prices are insane.


i awalys knew it that you'd buy a place mvoe away and then come back with your bought in funds purchasing some where cheap for the edgy vibe and then invite all your boho mates round for champy and knobtails etc... 

fucking vegan yuppies... they gentrify up tha areaz they doooz...


----------



## maximilian ping (Feb 28, 2007)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> I have marty - not affordable.



isnt it depressing that the worst bits of hackney are too expensive to buy a flat in. what in the fuck is the world coming to 

i'm a Barnes boy, ive got standards


----------



## marty21 (Feb 28, 2007)

maximilian ping said:
			
		

> clapton instills the same grey fear in me that tottenham hale does



it's alright, upper clapton where i live, has some nice streets, shops are shite, we'd welcome gentrification  all the chains are too terrified to open there, the poor noble citizens of clapton have no macdonalds, no burger king, no kfc, no boots, no whsmith, usually that's seen as somehow positive, that it isn't a cloned high street, if it had a decent baker, butcher,etc that would be ok, but it hasn't

agree about tottenham though


----------



## marty21 (Feb 28, 2007)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> I have marty - not affordable.



blimey

no one wanted to live here 10 years ago when i moved there, it was cheap as chips then


----------



## SubZeroCat (Feb 28, 2007)

maestrocloud said:
			
		

> you're back?!



Haha, whoops - I meant to say "I *liked* living in..."

I am a Herne Hillian now which I like very much


----------



## chegrimandi (Feb 28, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> blimey
> 
> no one wanted to live here 10 years ago when i moved there, it was cheap as chips then



not no more guvnor...


----------



## marty21 (Feb 28, 2007)

how about homerton or hackney wick? are they pricy too now?


----------



## LDR (Feb 28, 2007)

We live just up the road from the Birkbeck (my local) and we have had some very enjoyable years here.  The sense of community and the affordability is what attracted us originally.  We did intend to buy in Brixton but it was way out of our price range and now we are so glad we didn't buy there.

It's easy to get anywhere.  15 minutes on the Central line to Liverpool Street.  It takes me just over 40 odd minutes to get to Brixton.

We have some lovely pubs, the Birkbeck for real ale, Loaded Dog for live music, the Sheepwalk for What's Cookin' and the 491 centre too.

I also posted the bit below about out neighbours a while ago too.



> Apart from our neighbours on our left, we were the only white people on our side of the street when we moved in about five years ago. The Nigerian bloke, the Turkish-Cypriots, the white Eastend couple who had lived in the same house for the last eighteen years and the two Asian families we share our street with all went out of their way to welcome us to the area. They all knew each other and while they may not got to the pub together, they certainly mixed. That's not happened anywhere else I've ever lived.



However, it’s not all good as you see from what I posted below.



> Where I live feels like is going downhill.
> 
> My Good Lady Wife was the victim of a violent mugging not so long ago literally minutes from our front door.
> 
> ...



We are selling up and moving back to NZ so if you are interested in buying a three-bedroomed terrace we'll keep you in mind 'cause anyway to stop estate agents ripping us off is fine by me.


----------



## chegrimandi (Feb 28, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> i awalys knew it that you'd buy a place mvoe away and then come back with your bought in funds purchasing some where cheap for the edgy vibe and then invite all your boho mates round for champy and knobtails etc...
> 
> fucking vegan yuppies... they gentrify up tha areaz they doooz...



grrrr I've not gentrified any area - and I'm moving out of somewhere I love unable to buy there - anyway I'm refusing to moan about it as others have it a lot worse and I'm very lucky to have a partner I love to buy with....

fucking refusing to buy one of them shit house new builds for £210,00 odd...

(lol - quick moan in there...)


----------



## pyrovitae (Mar 1, 2007)

don't live in leyton/leytonstone but we're thinking of moving there too.

the hubby and i often go to leytonstone for dinner - ichi ban (japanese) base camp (nepalese) and singburi (?) (thai) are all really good, cheap restos that offer 'byo'.  base camp and singburi (i think that's the name,) were featured in time out's cheap eats last year and ichi ban apparently makes noodles for a lot of pricier west end japanese eateries.  a three course meal for two at any of those will run you £21 - 35 total.

the turkish food centre has lovely produce and nice mediterranean food(olives, taramousalata, figs, dates, apricots, nuts, feta,) at rock bottom prices.  

i'd skip leyton and move to leytonstone, there are some nice houses near wanstead flats.


----------



## pyrovitae (Mar 1, 2007)

double post


----------



## maes (Mar 1, 2007)

pyro you're a star, i hadn't heard of that ichiban place before and it looks fantastic - am going to go check it out tonight. thanks


----------



## poster342002 (Mar 1, 2007)

The high street (High Road Leyton) can get a bit creepy at night once most of the shops have shut. 

Leyton used to be quite a bustling little community - but it's withered a bit in recent years.


----------



## pyrovitae (Mar 1, 2007)

^^ let me know what you think. 

word of warning though - none of the staff are japanese, opening hours are erratic (7-10 pm wednesday - saturday) and you have to walk through the kitchen to get to the toilet.  (at least they seem to maintain high standards of cleanliness everytime i've walked through to use the loo.)


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 1, 2007)

we can afford a ripped apart box flat in hackney. we can afford a house, a whole fucking house (!), with a garden, in leyton!! woo!  

i've lived there before anyway and i like it. is obviously not as good as hackney but ho hum, it'll be a new(ish) area to explore!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 1, 2007)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> we can afford a ripped apart box flat in hackney. we can afford a house, a whole fucking house (!), with a garden, in leyton!! woo!
> 
> i've lived there before anyway and i like it. is obviously not as good as hackney but ho hum, it'll be a new(ish) area to explore!



we might have to move to leyton  we have a flat in clapton, big enough for the two of us (3 bed rooms) and share a garden with the woman downstairs - but i'd love to have a whole house

good luck with the hunting


----------



## bluestreak (Mar 1, 2007)

leytonstone is better if you can get near the flats.  they're lovely they are.  but you might find it a little pricey.


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 1, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> we might have to move to leyton  we have a flat in clapton, big enough for the two of us (3 bed rooms) and share a garden with the woman downstairs - but i'd love to have a whole house
> 
> good luck with the hunting



oh it's only a two-up, two-down victorian terrace but still.


----------



## Griff (Mar 1, 2007)

bluestreak said:
			
		

> leytonstone is better if you can get near the flats.  they're lovely they are.  but you might find it a little pricey.




Yeah, Bushwood is nice.

I was born in Leytonstone and lived there most of my life. I remember when it was a pleasent little part of East London with a cinema, a bowling alley, a department store and a Russell & Bromley shoe shop. 

Been to some great raves there (where the Walnut Tree is now) and one of the funniest gigs of my life (A Flux of Pink Indians where that dive Zulus is now). 

It's not the worst part of London by any means, but it always depresses me just how much fucking litter there is there when I visit my mum. All a part of living in London I suppose.  

Still, it pisses over Stratford.


----------



## chegrimandi (Mar 2, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> It's not the worst part of London by any means, but it always depresses me just how much fucking litter there is there when I visit my mum. All a part of living in London I suppose.



 

when we were walking round leyton streets the other night both commented on how little litter there was in comparison to Hackney...


----------



## Griff (Mar 2, 2007)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> when we were walking round leyton streets the other night both commented on how little litter there was in comparison to Hackney...



Yeah, there probably is a difference there alright.  

Parts of Leyton are quite nice like behind the cricket ground and near Draper's Field/Downsell Road etc.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 2, 2007)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> oh it's only a two-up, two-down victorian terrace but still.



i'd buy one of those, if we could be arsed going through the whole selling one buying another thing, which is way too much hassle at the moment


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 2, 2007)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> when we were walking round leyton streets the other night both commented on how little litter there was in comparison to Hackney...



yeh we're a pretty exciting couple. we have some very interesting conversations, as i'm sure you can all tell!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 2, 2007)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> yeh we're a pretty exciting couple. we have some very interesting conversations, as i'm sure you can all tell!



that's some rock 'n roll lifestyle


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 2, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> that's some rock 'n roll lifestyle



to be fair, it was cheg that mentioned it first. i just sort of nodded and mumbled some words of agreement. i was too busy being very fucking cool to pay him much mind really


----------



## Griff (Mar 2, 2007)

Out of interest whereabouts in Leyton did you look at, as it's covers quite an area.


----------



## chegrimandi (Mar 2, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> Out of interest whereabouts in Leyton did you look at, as it's covers quite an area.



a street off Vicarage road is the one we're going back tmw to see...


----------



## Griff (Mar 2, 2007)

Sound like The Lion and Key would be your local then.


----------



## snorbury (Mar 2, 2007)

Leyton was awlright in the 50's when the pavements were wider


----------



## Firky (Mar 3, 2007)

Dolly was on about that to me last night. I'd do it if I were you but you're gonna have to cut back on somethings 

p.s

Dolly rocks


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 4, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> Dolly was on about that to me last night. I'd do it if I were you but you're gonna have to cut back on somethings



aye we know   




			
				firky said:
			
		

> p.s
> 
> Dolly rocks



p.s. we know that too


----------



## marty21 (Mar 4, 2007)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> to be fair, it was cheg that mentioned it first. i just sort of nodded and mumbled some words of agreement. i was too busy being very fucking cool to pay him much mind really



you is teh coolz


not sure about chegs


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 5, 2007)

we has put teh offer in! citing!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 5, 2007)

good luck!!!


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 5, 2007)

rejected already!  

oh well we can always go up a grand or two if we want to. need to think about it a bit...


----------



## marty21 (Mar 5, 2007)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> rejected already!
> 
> oh well we can always go up a grand or two if we want to. need to think about it a bit...



blimey, that was quick


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 5, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> blimey, that was quick



well it was pretty low! you can always offer up, but not down, so best to start off on the low side innit


----------



## marty21 (Mar 5, 2007)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> well it was pretty low! you can always offer up, but not down, so best to start off on the low side innit



aye!!!


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 6, 2007)

meh. second offer just turned down in favour of other buyers with a different agent. this is getting very boring


----------



## Gary Potter (Sep 19, 2012)

marty21 said:


> we might have to move to leyton we have a flat in clapton, big enough for the two of us (3 bed rooms) and share a garden with the woman downstairs - but i'd love to have a whole house
> 
> good luck with the hunting


If you are going to move to Leyton make sure you move to the north of Leyton, Barclay Estate is great full of Edwardian houses and some Victorian and some 20s/30s. Neighbours are great the estate is very quite yet it is close to the Central Line Leyton or Leytonstone and also the Victoria line in Walthamstow all of which are no more than ten minutes walk away. I do hope you move here as you get good value for your money, and the prices are rising everyday. Good Luck


----------



## maximilian ping (Sep 19, 2012)

Walthamstow is it. Leyton not bad, but Walthamstow is the best. Can't beat the market, the parks and a few new pubs opening around the main drag so will get even better


----------



## maximilian ping (Sep 19, 2012)

Much better than all that rich kids/poor kids Hackney rubbish


----------



## Thraex (Sep 19, 2012)

Griff said:


> Sound like The Lion and Key would be your local then.


 
Thought that had closed down?

Been in Leyton for over 10 years and like it here, only decent pub (unless you count the King William IV - which is on the way to Walthamstow, home of Brodies) may be closing down.

It's been prettied up a bit because of the Olympics. Been mugged once, no trouble apart from that (that was over 5 years ago).

A nice couple of parks, OKish shops and tgere's the retail park B&Q, Currys, Next, Sport shop, big Asda.

Leyton's good 

E2A:  just seen the OP was in 2007  Still, be good to have moar Urbanites here.


----------



## Gary Potter (Sep 23, 2012)

maximilian ping said:


> Walthamstow is it. Leyton not bad, but Walthamstow is the best. Can't beat the market, the parks and a few new pubs opening around the main drag so will get even better


To far away from all the good stuff where as Leyton sits on the door step of West Fields and the Olympic Park, was going to buy in Walthamstow but went to look and yes there is a market but oh my, its full of rubbish 20 years ago it was a fantastic market but alas not know, and it is only one small part of Stow that is any good and that's the village, the prices are over inflated. I was an estate agent in the area for over ten years and Stow will come down in price over the next year or two as other area's are on the up.


----------



## Gary Potter (Sep 23, 2012)

Thraex said:


> Thought that had closed down?
> 
> Been in Leyton for over 10 years and like it here, only decent pub (unless you count the King William IV - which is on the way to Walthamstow, home of Brodies) may be closing down.
> 
> ...


Hi yes the Lion and Key is now been converted in to flats. but the area of Leyton is improving all the time and house prices are on the up in the North of Leyton. Council is about to spend millions on doing up this area around Bakers Arms and a long the high road up to Leyton Midland and Lea Bridge Road up to Whipps X, so prices will get even higher, so now is a real good time to buy in the area, and it is a good area of Leyton.


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 24, 2012)

Gary Potter said:


> To far away from all the good stuff where as Leyton sits on the door step of West Fields and the Olympic Park, was going to buy in Walthamstow but went to look and yes there is a market but oh my, its full of rubbish 20 years ago it was a fantastic market but alas not know, and it is only one small part of Stow that is any good and that's the village, the prices are over inflated. I was an estate agent in the area for over ten years and Stow will come down in price over the next year or two as other area's are on the up.


 
Yes the market's not really that great, but it's not true that the Village is the only part of Walthamstow that's any good. It's the most expensive part of Walth that's true, but there are other nice, cheaper areas. The Lloyd park area is nice, and quite a few roads on the outskirts of Walthamstow are also really nice. It would be fantastic if prices in Watlhamstow did come down in the next year or 2 - I'd love to buy there if i could.


----------



## maximilian ping (Sep 26, 2012)

my comments in bold...



Gary Potter said:


> To far away from all the good stuff where as Leyton sits on the door step of West Fields and the Olympic Park,
> *the good stuff is in E17. anyway, Westfields is on door step*
> 
> was going to buy in Walthamstow but went to look and yes there is a market but oh my, its full of rubbish 20 years ago it was a fantastic market but alas not know,
> ...


----------



## maximilian ping (Sep 26, 2012)

Hellsbells said:


> Yes the market's not really that great, but it's not true that the Village is the only part of Walthamstow that's any good. It's the most expensive part of Walth that's true, but there are other nice, cheaper areas. The Lloyd park area is nice, and quite a few roads on the outskirts of Walthamstow are also really nice. It would be fantastic if prices in Watlhamstow did come down in the next year or 2 - I'd love to buy there if i could.


 
yes


----------



## Mapped (Sep 26, 2012)

I don't want to turn this into North vs South of our fine borough, but I agree with everything Hellsbells and maximillian have said. There's more to Walthamstow than the village and the market

There's loads of good stuff in E17, and more happening all the time, a lot of it is low key (e.g art trail), but still very good. This is the first place I've lived in London that I've felt any sense of community   Earlier this month our street(nr Lloyd Park) had an end of summer street party (we don't do Jubilee nonsense round here) and it was a great day, we got to shout at the EDL and then get back to the street party with games for the kids, live music and a good bar provided by Ye Olde Rose and Crown so we could get tipsy with our neighbours. Hopefully we'll do it again next year.

I'm looking forward to my neglected local (the Bell) reopening under some capable hands http://twitter.com/Bell_E17 and they've done a great job on the park and the gallery, (the opening event stuff the other weekend was enjoyable, especially the food) so our end of E17 seems to be pretty good at the moment.


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 28, 2012)

I think there's few people living in Walthamstow who aren't happy there. I certainly haven't met any!


----------



## harpo (Sep 30, 2012)

Hellsbells said:


> I think there's few people living in Walthamstow who aren't happy there. I certainly haven't met any!


We moved here about a year ago and I'd agree with that and also N1's comment about the sense of community. House prices haven't come down in that time but the area is still much better value and more affordable than the house price insanity of Hackney, Clapton etc. 

Oh and it looks like we're not getting a UCKG headquarters after all.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 30, 2012)

Gary Potter said:


> If you are going to move to Leyton make sure you move to the north of Leyton, Barclay Estate is great full of Edwardian houses and some Victorian and some 20s/30s. Neighbours are great the estate is very quite yet it is close to the Central Line Leyton or Leytonstone and also the Victoria line in Walthamstow all of which are no more than ten minutes walk away. I do hope you move here as you get good value for your money, and the prices are rising everyday. Good Luck



I wonder if this advice will persuade him, given five years has passed since his comment.

Furthermore, if you lived a ten minute walk away from the central line (leyton), it doesn't place you at a ten minute walk away from the victoria line by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## Thraex (Sep 30, 2012)

harpo said:


> Oh and it looks like we're not getting a UCKG headquarters after all.


 
Thank Jupitor and Juno for that, I really hate those abusive bastards....crucify the fuckin' lot


----------



## Gary Potter (Oct 8, 2012)

maximilian ping said:


> my comments in bold...


As I said and it has now happened, prices are falling in Walthamstow as predicted and I am not out of the loop may its you?


----------



## Gary Potter (Oct 8, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> I wonder if this advice will persuade him, given five years has passed since his comment.
> 
> Furthermore, if you lived a ten minute walk away from the central line (leyton), it doesn't place you at a ten minute walk away from the victoria line by any stretch of the imagination.


Then you must drive as all the station are no more than 10 mins from where I live.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 8, 2012)

Note to new members.

This is a board where people swear. There's a lot to be said for getting the feel of a particular bulletin board before wasting the time of moderators with reported posts because someone says fuck or cunt or something.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 8, 2012)

Gary Potter said:


> As I said and it has now happened, prices are falling in Walthamstow as predicted and I am not out of the loop may its you?


 
do you have a link to property prices in walthamstow to prove they've dropped? Nothing I've seen on property sites has gone down in price, so i'd be really interested to know where these properties are.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 8, 2012)

Gary Potter said:


> Then you must drive as all the station are no more than 10 mins from where I live.


 
There is no way in the world you could walk from leyton station to walthamstow central in 10 minutes!


----------



## harpo (Oct 8, 2012)

Hellsbells said:


> do you have a link to property prices in walthamstow to prove they've dropped? Nothing I've seen on property sites has gone down in price, so i'd be really interested to know where these properties are.


Same here.


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 8, 2012)

Gary Potter said:


> Then you must drive as all the station are no more than 10 mins from where I live.



On foot? You must have fifteen foot long legs then.


----------



## Mapped (Oct 12, 2012)

Hellsbells said:


> do you have a link to property prices in walthamstow to prove they've dropped? Nothing I've seen on property sites has gone down in price, so i'd be really interested to know where these properties are.


 
This guy seems to think they're increasing 



Apparently inspired by mumsnet http://www.mumsnet.com/Talk/property/a1577835-Whats-it-really-like-to-live-in-walthamstow


----------



## Tankus (Dec 5, 2012)

Flats have dropped around 10 to 15 % from 2008

I quite like copper fields too ....

Leyton Station to stow centrals about a 45 min walk for me


----------



## Gary Potter (Aug 30, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> I wonder if this advice will persuade him, given five years has passed since his comment.
> 
> Furthermore, if you lived a ten minute walk away from the central line (leyton), it doesn't place you at a ten minute walk away from the victoria line by any stretch of the imagination.


 
Oh dear, we have a bitter person in Walthamstow, and who can blame them, living there.

For your information I live ten minute's from each station, I live in the MIDDLE of the two, that's how, ten minutes EACH WAY.
I sense a certain bitchy attitude toward people who have not paid through their nose for a decent house in a decent area. How ever you have, just to live in a few OK streets. Never mind. Oh yes I also live only ten mins from Leytonstone station too.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 31, 2013)

Gary Potter said:


> Oh dear, we have a bitter person in Walthamstow, and who can blame them, living there.
> 
> For your information I live ten minute's from each station, I live in the MIDDLE of the two, that's how, ten minutes EACH WAY.
> I sense a certain bitchy attitude toward people who have not paid through their nose for a decent house in a decent area. How ever you have, just to live in a few OK streets. Never mind. Oh yes I also live only ten mins from Leytonstone station too.



There's no 'bitchiness' about it. I just happen to know that it takes half an hour to get from Leyton station to Walthamstow central BY BUS so your claims of being in walking distance of both by ten minutes is a crock of shit, even if you lived perfectly 'in the middle'.

http://journeyplanner.tfl.gov.uk/us...Date=20130831&itdTimeHour=10&itdTimeMinute=32


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 2, 2013)

erm...i can't believe this silly argument about walking distance between stations has started again after a whole year! It must be a very slow day at work!


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 2, 2013)

prices in walthamstow definitely still going up. a few separate people i know were thinking of buying a place there but by the time they actually got round to properly looking the prices had all gone up too much so they couldnt afford it any more.


----------



## Utopia (Sep 3, 2013)

I've lived in Walthamstow for 9 months now, its really shit, i've lived all over London and Walthamstow is by far the worst place i've lived in.  No community, no diversity....unless you call differing Eastern European countries diverse.  No decent pubs, shops or restaraunts....best thing about it is the Vic Line & its close (by bike)to Epping forest.  Moving back to Hackney in 2 weeks...cannot wait.


----------



## braindancer (Sep 5, 2013)

Utopia said:


> I've lived in Walthamstow for 9 months now, its really shit, i've lived all over London and Walthamstow is by far the worst place i've lived in.  No community, no diversity....unless you call differing Eastern European countries diverse.  No decent pubs, shops or restaraunts....best thing about it is the Vic Line & its close (by bike)to Epping forest.  Moving back to Hackney in 2 weeks...cannot wait.


 
No community? I completely disagree.  I have found a stronger sense of community in Walthamstow than anywhere else I've lived in London.  It's the thing I have loved most about moving here.

No diversity?  That's completely absurd.  There are people from everywhere!

No decent shops? What sort of shops?  There are brilliant food shops on the market.

I don't entirely disagree re: pubs and restaurants  (although I love the Tapas place in the village and the South Indian/Sri Lankan on Hoe Street).

I don't miss Hackney one single bit!


----------



## Belushi (Sep 5, 2013)

> No diversity? That's completely absurd. There are people from everywhere!


 
The market is pretty diverse for starters..


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Sep 15, 2013)

Utopia said:


> I've lived in Walthamstow for 9 months now, its really shit, i've lived all over London and Walthamstow is by far the worst place i've lived in.  No community, no diversity....unless you call differing Eastern European countries diverse.  No decent pubs, shops or restaraunts....best thing about it is the Vic Line & its close (by bike)to Epping forest.  Moving back to Hackney in 2 weeks...cannot wait.


Are you mad?


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 15, 2013)

Spanky Longhorn said:
			
		

> Are you mad?



It's 'utopia'. Check history.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 16, 2013)

Utopia said:


> I've lived in Walthamstow for 9 months now, its really shit, i've lived all over London and Walthamstow is by far the worst place i've lived in.  No community, no diversity....unless you call differing Eastern European countries diverse.  No decent pubs, shops or restaraunts....best thing about it is the Vic Line & its close (by bike)to Epping forest.  Moving back to Hackney in 2 weeks...cannot wait.


you need to look harder; there's LOADS of decent pubs and restaurants there


----------



## TikkiB (Sep 16, 2013)

an awardwinning museum, umpteen decent pubs in E17, E10 and E11, a wide range of restaurants and cafes, a weekly farmers market, a nearby orgnic vegetable grower, a massively diverse population, an annual music festival, a pop up cinema, an art trail.  What more do you want? the only thing lacking is young men affecting victorian moustaches, and that clearly is a void we cannot  fill for you, Utopia.


----------



## andysays (Sep 16, 2013)

TikkiB said:


> an awardwinning museum, umpteen decent pubs in E17, E10 and E11, a wide range of restaurants and cafes, a weekly farmers market, a nearby orgnic vegetable grower, a massively diverse population, an annual music festival, a pop up cinema, an art trail.  What more do you want? the only thing lacking is young men affecting victorian moustaches, and that clearly is a void we cannot  fill for you, Utopia.



With such a wide range of attractions, I'm sure the young men with victorian moustaches won't be lacking for long


----------



## Belushi (Sep 16, 2013)

Utopia said:


> no diversity....unless you call differing Eastern European countries diverse.



Yes I do; Eastern Europe is a big place inhabited by a broad range of cultures, languages, religions etc.


----------



## Belushi (Sep 16, 2013)

The rest of the post is bollocks as well, there's plenty of good things going on in Walthamstow.


----------



## TikkiB (Sep 16, 2013)

andysays said:


> With such a wide range of attractions, I'm sure the young men with victorian moustaches won't be lacking for long


naa, it's far too suburban.  its practically Essex


----------



## Belushi (Sep 16, 2013)

An artist friend in Bethnal Green tells me it's becoming the trendy place to move to among her arty friends once they have kids.


----------



## Utopia (Sep 17, 2013)

TikkiB said:


> an awardwinning museum, umpteen decent pubs in E17, E10 and E11, a wide range of restaurants and cafes, a weekly farmers market, a nearby orgnic vegetable grower, a massively diverse population, an annual music festival, a pop up cinema, an art trail.  What more do you want? the only thing lacking is young men affecting victorian moustaches, and that clearly is a void we cannot  fill for you, Utopia.


 

Granted the museums ok....if you like tiles & rugs & that.  Pop up cinema?...woopdeedoo, only there because the old one closed & noone wants to build a new one in a shite area.  Could you name those 'umpteen' pubs please? as I reall don't think there is 'umpteen'. Wide range of restaurants and cafes??..theres one semi decent tapas place in the (estate agent's branded) village and thats it.  Farmers markets are everywhere...nowt special about that these days. 

Look its a rough, souless area from my experience.....the only good thing was the Lea valley canal route oh & the Hitler urban myth about the town hall was pretty funny!


----------



## Utopia (Sep 17, 2013)

Belushi said:


> The rest of the post is bollocks as well, there's plenty of good things going on in Walthamstow.


 
Such as? 

'Good things'.....'goods' not good enough, I want great things my friend, *GREAT THINGS.*


----------



## TikkiB (Sep 17, 2013)

Utopia said:


> Granted the museums ok....if you like tiles & rugs &


 not a fan of art and social history?  http://www.thisislocallondon.co.uk/...ationwide___100_000_Museum_of_the_Year_prize/


Utopia said:


> Pop up cinema?...woopdeedoo, only there because the old one closed & noone wants to build a new one in a shite


 or local news then?  http://www.guardian-series.co.uk/news/9789846.WALTHAMSTOW__Cinema_chain_signs_Arcade_Site_deal/. That'll be the 9 screen cinema coming soon.And the point about the pop up is that itsa good indicator of some community spirit.  





Utopia said:


> you name those 'umpteen' pubs please? as I reall don't think there is 'umpteen'. Wide range of restaurants and cafes??..theres one semi decent tapas place in the (estate agent's branded) village and thats it.  Farmers markets are everywhere...nowt special about that these days.


you want pubs?  In E17 and neighbouring area, and just of the top ofmy head, The Bell, William IV, Rose and Crown, Leyton Technical, Red Lion, North Star, The Hitchcock, the chequers.  Cafes? le delice, lot 107, cafe bonito.


Utopia said:


> Look its a rough, souless area from my experience.....the only good thing was the Lea valley canal route oh & the Hitler urban myth about the town hall was pretty funny!


 yeah, you're right. compared to somewhere like, oh i dont know, Plaistow.  You clearly dont know London very well so its probably best you stick to the really fashionable bits.


----------



## Utopia (Sep 17, 2013)

TikkiB said:


> not a fan of art and social history?  http://www.thisislocallondon.co.uk/...ationwide___100_000_Museum_of_the_Year_prize/ or local news then?  http://www.guardian-series.co.uk/news/9789846.WALTHAMSTOW__Cinema_chain_signs_Arcade_Site_deal/. That'll be the 9 screen cinema coming soon.And the point about the pop up is that itsa good indicator of some community spirit.  you want pubs?  In E17 and neighbouring area, and just of the top ofmy head, The Bell, William IV, Rose and Crown, Leyton Technical, Red Lion, North Star, The Hitchcock, the chequers.  Cafes? le delice, lot 107, cafe bonito.
> yeah, you're right. compared to somewhere like, oh i dont know, Plaistow.  You clearly dont know London very well so its probably best you stick to the really fashionable bits.


 
A museum, a cinema that may be opening one day & a few pubs YOU say are good....Jeez i'm from a small rural Welsh town & there's more than that going on than that there!!!

This is the route mentioned(http://www.cycle-route.com/routes/Hackney_to_Lea_Valley_via_Canal-Cycle-Route-4350.html)...runs right along Walthamstow, having lived North,South,West & East London I know it remarkably well.  Walthamstow just doesn't cut it IMO. Sorry if that upsets you...don't take it personally.


----------



## dolly's gal (Sep 19, 2013)

Utopia said:


> Such as?
> 
> 'Good things'.....'goods' not good enough, I want great things my friend, *GREAT THINGS.*



walthamstow is amazing! trust me, i live there. bought a place there in 2007, never looked back. 

but others have realised this and house prices are currently going through the roof. so you'll need to move quick if you fancy it. it's SO much better than leyton/leytonstone, honestly a great little community with tonnes going on


----------



## dolly's gal (Sep 19, 2013)

also 20 mins to oxford circus, 15 mins to liverpool street, loads of pubs, restaurants, music, art, theatre, comedy, foodie stuff, great if you like outdoors stuff with the marshes and epping forest. honestly, its a brilliant place to live


----------



## dolly's gal (Sep 19, 2013)

braindancer said:


> No community? I completely disagree.  I have found a stronger sense of community in Walthamstow than anywhere else I've lived in London.  It's the thing I have loved most about moving here.
> 
> No diversity?  That's completely absurd.  There are people from everywhere!
> 
> ...



Yes! this! and i agree - Priya is amazing! 

eta: except there are loads of good pubs and restaurants!


----------



## Utopia (Sep 20, 2013)

dolly's gal said:


> eta: except there are loads of good pubs and restaurants!


 
I haven't come across them I have to say....either that or your standards are considerably lower than mine!


----------



## dolly's gal (Sep 20, 2013)

Utopia said:


> I haven't come across them I have to say....either that or your standards are considerably lower than mine!



pubs: chequers, the bell, rose and crown, the nags, the village, the castle - all decent boozers, with the chequers and the bell being the best by far

restaurants: the windmill, eat17, orford saloon, priya, the village kitchen to name but five. and of course the bell and chequers do pretty decent food as well

then there are the various supper clubs and pop ups that tour the pubs and cafes oh and pepe the pizza man outside the rose does fantastic pizzas


----------



## Gary Potter (Sep 22, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> There's no 'bitchiness' about it. I just happen to know that it takes half an hour to get from Leyton station to Walthamstow central BY BUS so your claims of being in walking distance of both by ten minutes is a crock of shit, even if you lived perfectly 'in the middle'.
> 
> http://journeyplanner.tfl.gov.uk/user/XSLT_TRIP_REQUEST2?language=en&execInst=&sessionID=0&ptOptionsActive=1&itOptionsActive=1&imparedOptionsActive=1&ptAdvancedOptions=1&place_origin=London&place_destination=London&show_origin=Leyton&show_destination=Walthamstow Central&type_origin=stop&type_destination=stop&itdTripDateTimeDepArr=dep&datepicker=Today&stepfree-access=no-requirements&routeType=LEASTTIME&includedMeans=checkbox&inclMOT_2=on&inclMOT_1=on&inclMOT_5=on&inclMOT_0=on&inclMOT_4=on&inclMOT_9=on&inclMOT_7=on&inclMOT_8=on&inclMOT_3=on&trITMOTvalue101=60&trITMOTvalue=20&trITMOT=100&changeSpeed=normal&name_origin=1000136&name_destination=1000249&itdDate=20130831&itdTimeHour=10&itdTimeMinute=32


Oh dear still bitchy and still talking a crock of what ever you are filled with. It is 10 minutes from where I live so just suck it up.


----------



## Gary Potter (Sep 22, 2013)

Utopia said:


> I haven't come across them I have to say....either that or your standards are considerably lower than mine!


You are right there are no decent pubs in W/stow, they are just repainted and some black and white photo's of cats...and who would want to drink with bitter people any way.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 23, 2013)

Gary Potter said:


> Oh dear still bitchy and still talking a crock of what ever you are filled with. It is 10 minutes from where I live so just suck it up.



You must walk quicker than the bus then. Most people don't.


----------



## dolly's gal (Sep 23, 2013)

Gary Potter said:


> You are right there are no decent pubs in W/stow, they are just repainted and some black and white photo's of cats...and who would want to drink with bitter people any way.



bitter? you mean the owners of the nags? or just everyone who lives in walthamstow?


----------



## dolly's gal (Sep 23, 2013)

Gary Potter said:


> Oh dear still bitchy and still talking a crock of what ever you are filled with. It is 10 minutes from where I live so just suck it up.



where exactly do you live to be 10 mins walking distance from both walthamstow and leyton? not that i give that much of a fuck but your assertions have vaguely piqued my curiosity and i'm trying to think where it could be...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 23, 2013)

Belushi said:


> An artist friend in Bethnal Green tells me it's becoming the trendy place to move to among her arty friends once they have kids.



Who let you have 'artist friends'?


----------



## scifisam (Sep 23, 2013)

Belushi said:


> An artist friend in Bethnal Green tells me it's becoming the trendy place to move to among her arty friends once they have kids.



I live in Bethnal Green and have a kid and want to move to Walthamstow. 

Prices are going up though, so utopia's doing a good thing by putting the place down. Yeah, Walthamstow's shit! Don't move there! Leave if you're already there, and sell cheaply for a quick move!


----------



## TikkiB (Sep 23, 2013)

dolly's gal said:


> where exactly do you live to be 10 mins walking distance from both walthamstow and leyton? not that i give that much of a fuck but your assertions have vaguely piqued my curiosity and i'm trying to think where it could be...


Bakers Arms and he's a very very very fast walker?


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 23, 2013)

TikkiB said:


> Bakers Arms and he's a very very very fast walker?


A super-human walker. Or he sprints.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 23, 2013)

dolly's gal said:


> bitter? you mean the owners of the nags? or just everyone who lives in walthamstow?



He means me because I called his bullshit out. But I stay in Leyton.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 23, 2013)

dolly's gal said:


> where exactly do you live to be 10 mins walking distance from both walthamstow and leyton? not that i give that much of a fuck but your assertions have vaguely piqued my curiosity and i'm trying to think where it could be...



He lives on the number 69.


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 23, 2013)

Although even the 69 often takes more than 10  minutes!


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 23, 2013)

http://journeyplanner.tfl.gov.uk/us...and=tripNext&itdLPxx_time=2013-09-23T11:24:32

24 mins looks like the quickest it can be done at this time of day. Gary still manages a good four minutes quicker than that. Walking.




Hellsbells said:


> Although even the 69 often takes more than 10  minutes!


----------



## andysays (Sep 23, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> http://journeyplanner.tfl.gov.uk/us...and=tripNext&itdLPxx_time=2013-09-23T11:24:32
> 
> 24 mins looks like the quickest it can be done at this time of day. Gary still manages a good four minutes quicker than that. Walking.


----------



## Utopia (Sep 23, 2013)

Gary Potter said:


> You are right there are no decent pubs in W/stow, they are just repainted and some black and white photo's of cats...and who would want to drink with bitter people any way.


 
 Could you please repost in English? Ta.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 23, 2013)

Belushi said:


> The rest of the post is bollocks as well, there's plenty of good things going on in Walthamstow.


Precisely. I've lived in E10 for getting on 3 years now, and there is a world of things going in in E10 and E17


----------



## TikkiB (Sep 24, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> Precisely. I've lived in E10 for getting on 3 years now, and there is a world of things going in in E10 and E17


and E11!


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 26, 2013)

TikkiB said:


> and E11!


true, v true!


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 26, 2013)

dolly's gal said:


> where exactly do you live to be 10 mins walking distance from both walthamstow and leyton? not that i give that much of a fuck but your assertions have vaguely piqued my curiosity and i'm trying to think where it could be...


I guess if you REALLY wanted to be pedantic, you could say that if you started at Bakers arms and walked either 10 mins up Hoe St, or 10 mins down Leyton High Rd, you'd be in either place.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 26, 2013)

http://www.visitleevalley.org.uk/en/content/cms/whatson/countryside-live/

Countryside live in Leyton! Well on Leyton Marsh which is really Clapton I guess - Ferret racing, sheep dancing, shire horses, food, drink - what's not to love ? This weekend ! I'm going (as it is really in Clapton tbf)


----------



## braindancer (Sep 26, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> I guess if you REALLY wanted to be pedantic, you could say that if you started at Bakers arms and walked either 10 mins up Hoe St, or 10 mins down Leyton High Rd, you'd be in either place.



You'd have to be a swift walker to do Bakers Arms to Leyton Station in 10 mins - and besides, the chap also claims to live 10 minutes walk from Leytonstone station too!  Now that's magic


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 26, 2013)

braindancer said:


> You'd have to be a swift walker to do Bakers Arms to Leyton Station in 10 mins - and besides, the chap also claims to live 10 minutes walk from Leytonstone station too!  Now that's magic


True!
what I meant was you could walk Bakers arms to abbots park/leyton midland rd station in 10 minutes (I can, anyway)


----------



## braindancer (Sep 26, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> True!
> what I meant was you could walk Bakers arms to abbots park/leyton midland rd station in 10 minutes (I can, anyway)



Agreed - but that's less than half the way to Leyton tube!


----------



## Thraex (Sep 29, 2013)

dolly's gal said:


> Priya is amazing!


 
Absolutely, I went there last night, with my lady friend, the food was fantastic and the service just right; people waiting outside for a table and we weren't rushed at all, despite having finished.

Mental acustic guitarist playing an odd selection  ie segueing "Raindrops keep falling on my head" into "Bohemian Rhapsody"!!!


----------



## Gary Potter (Oct 17, 2013)

braindancer said:


> You'd have to be a swift walker to do Bakers Arms to Leyton Station in 10 mins - and besides, the chap also claims to live 10 minutes walk from Leytonstone station too!  Now that's magic


----------



## Gary Potter (Oct 17, 2013)

You see if that man had read my first thread instead of jumping about like a child. I wrote that "I can walk to LEYTONSTONE station or WALTHAMSTOW station 10 mins either way. You know people must learn to read. I live on the Barclay Estate and I think he will find it is 10 MINS either station. Thanks for you answer and support.


----------



## Gary Potter (Oct 17, 2013)

If you live in LEYTON try the new pub "Leyton Tech" its very good, full of trendy youngsters and arty people, oh and the people and the staff are very friendly. Just read an article by a young lady that travels from London to New York, and she states that Leyton is the New Clapton, not a mention of W/Stow http://www.theguardian.com/commenti...p/12/new-york-london-housing-market-obsession. Happy reading....


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 17, 2013)

Gary Potter said:
			
		

> You see if that man had read my first thread instead of jumping about like a child. I wrote that "I can walk to LEYTONSTONE station or WALTHAMSTOW station 10 mins either way. You know people must learn to read. I live on the Barclay Estate and I think he will find it is 10 MINS either station. Thanks for you answer and support.



No you didn't. Give up, it's boring now.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 17, 2013)

I don't know, I find this thread quite entertaining


----------



## Mapped (Oct 17, 2013)

It is quite amusing



Utopia said:


> Pop up cinema?...woopdeedoo, only there because the old one closed & noone wants to build a new one in a shite area.



These foundations for the new cinema seem to suggest otherwise


----------



## braindancer (Oct 18, 2013)

braindancer said:


> You'd have to be a swift walker to do Bakers Arms to Leyton Station in 10 mins - and besides, the chap also claims to live 10 minutes walk from Leytonstone station too! Now that's magic


 


Gary Potter said:


> You see if that man had read my first thread instead of jumping about like a child. I wrote that "I can walk to LEYTONSTONE station or WALTHAMSTOW station 10 mins either way. You know people must learn to read. I live on the Barclay Estate and I think he will find it is 10 MINS either station. Thanks for you answer and support.


 
I know I shouldn't but I can't resist quoting your original post 



Gary Potter said:


> If you are going to move to Leyton make sure you move to the north of Leyton, Barclay Estate is great full of Edwardian houses and some Victorian and some 20s/30s. Neighbours are great the estate is very quite yet it is close to the Central Line Leyton or Leytonstone and also the Victoria line in Walthamstow all of which are no more than ten minutes walk away. I do hope you move here as you get good value for your money, and the prices are rising everyday. Good Luck


 
Right, best get on with the day....


----------



## andysays (Oct 18, 2013)

I've heard that Leyton is full of boring argumentative fuckers who go on and on about subjects of no interest to anyone other than those who live in a very small area within the borough of Waltham Forest (and not even all of them).

Which of course no one in Tottenham would dream of doing - we're way better than that


----------



## Gary Potter (Oct 18, 2013)

Tottenham so bad they had to rename it South Tottenham......yawn.......now let's see them jump.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 18, 2013)

Gary Potter said:


> Tottenham so bad they had to rename it South Tottenham......yawn.......now let's see them jump.


i've long been under the impression that n15 was south tottenham, with n17 the bit up to edmonton.






and back in the day south tottenham had a pretty bad reputation.


----------



## andysays (Oct 18, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> i've long been under the impression that n15 was south tottenham, with n17 the bit up to edmonton.
> 
> and back in the day south tottenham had a pretty bad reputation.



As it happens I'm in N15 which is officially South Tottenham, although I tend to refer to it all as Tottenham.

I suspect N15 has a less bad reputation than N17, IYSWIM. And for what it's worth I'd rather live in the Seven Sisters area than up round, say, Northumberland Park (although for anyone who *does* live in N17 I'm not dissing it, just expressing a personal preference...)


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 18, 2013)

andysays said:


> As it happens I'm in N15 which is officially South Tottenham, although I tend to refer to it all as Tottenham.
> 
> I suspect N15 has a less bad reputation than N17, IYSWIM. And for what it's worth I'd rather live in the Seven Sisters area than up round, say, Northumberland Park (although for anyone who *does* live in N17 I'm not dissing it, just expressing a personal preference...)


i'm just passing on the impression i received in the early 90s. never had any problem in tottenham (n15 or n17), except from from the police.


----------



## andysays (Oct 18, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> i'm just passing on the impression i received in the early 90s. never had any problem in tottenham (n15 or n17), except from from the police.



Me neither, and I've lived here for 15+ years now, never been shot at once...


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 18, 2013)

andysays said:


> Me neither, and I've lived here for 15+ years now, never been shot at once...


yeh but have you ever taken a cab from leyton to tottenham hale?


----------



## pinkmonkey (Oct 18, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh but have you ever taken a cab from leyton to tottenham hale?


I have actually. AND down Ferry Lane.


----------



## andysays (Oct 18, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh but have you ever taken a cab from leyton to tottenham hale?



Can't say that I have, but I have taken the 230 bus between South Tottenham and Walthamstow a few times without incident.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 18, 2013)

andysays said:


> Can't say that I have, but I have taken the 230 bus between South Tottenham and Walthamstow a few times without incident.


i've fallen asleep on the nightbus and had to catch one back south from o/s white hart lane wearing an arsenal top without a problem


----------



## andysays (Oct 18, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> i've fallen asleep on the nightbus and had to catch one back south from o/s white hart lane wearing an arsenal top without a problem



That's because all good Spurs fans are tucked in bed at a sensible time


----------



## Gary Potter (Mar 13, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> He means me because I called his bullshit out. But I stay in Leyton.


You have got it in yer to bullshit anyone out


----------



## Gary Potter (Mar 13, 2014)

Utopia said:


> Could you please repost in English? Ta.


If you could understand English...but you sound as thick as a brick.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 13, 2014)

Gary Potter said:


> You have got it in yer to bullshit anyone out



Not really. I live in the area and know the distances. You apparently don't.


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 13, 2014)

ahh my favourite thread has returned. Fantastic. It's like time has stood still for the last 5 months


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 13, 2014)

It'll take him another few months to conjure up his next inadequate resposnse.


----------



## Utopia (Mar 14, 2014)

Gary Potter said:


> If you could understand English...but you sound as thick as a brick.



Wow…….just the 6 months to respond, I bet nights in with you simply fly by?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 14, 2014)

Hellsbells said:


> ahh my favourite thread has returned. Fantastic. It's like time has stood still for the last 5 months



More magic from Gary Potter.


----------



## braindancer (Mar 14, 2014)

Yes - Gary's back!


----------

